# Pedophilia OCD (POCD) - is is a bullshit liberal disorder, or real?



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2019)

Considering we know much of the Democratic party as well as virpeds are straight up pedophiles, I was wondering - do you think Pedophilia OCD is a bullshit made-up type of OCD by liberals, or a real thing? Can someone be obsessed with thinking they're a pedophile to the point it's in OCD phase, or are they just a pedophile if they feel the need to ask it? Is it just a way to legalize child-diddling?









						POCD Pedophile Themed Obsessive Compulsive Disorder | OCD Center
					

Learn more about POCD obsessive thoughts and compulsions as well as treatment options from Jon Hershfield, MFT, The OCD & Anxiety Center of Greater Baltimore.




					www.ocdbaltimore.com
				











						Pedophilia OCD | Made of Millions Foundation
					

Pedophilia OCD, or POCD, is a subset of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder in which a person experiences unwanted intrusive thoughts about harming children.




					www.intrusivethoughts.org


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 20, 2019)

_
"keep taking that Zoloft jimmy...."_


----------



## ghostmice (Jun 20, 2019)

any disorder that causes intrusive thoughts is probably going to delve into pedophilia territory at some point since pedophilia is kind of 'the worst thing you can ever engage in'. Pocd is just an extension of that fear, Ocd revolving around intrusive thoughts about murder isnt a bullshit type of ocd made up by murderers and Pocd is the same way.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 20, 2019)

It's obviously a disorder, it's just that we shouldn't let that make us give them more trust than they deserve. Which is none.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 20, 2019)

It's as real as the bullets I put in their heads :3


----------



## ObsoleteGamingConsole (Jun 20, 2019)

Not a disease. It's a bullet through your temple if you meet the wrong person.

edit:
Ninja'd by @Uncanny Valley


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Don't care either way. I'd be reticent to even have the conversation because that only draws attention away from the question which is; castration or death?


----------



## Creep3r (Jun 20, 2019)

We are officially at Threat Level *H**ON**K*. We have reached Max-Clown World status. Next up is the giant honking meteor pie that will destroy us all.


> *is is a bullshit liberal disorder, or real? - *





> *is is*





> *ISIS*


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jun 20, 2019)

While pedophiles are parasites, saying that pedophilia (regarding people who have offended) is a disease is ridiculous. Trying to say it is so that way kiddie diddlers can have an excuse to molest children and get away with it is absolutely disgusting. The only cure for this "disease" is a bullet through the head, the electric chair, or whatever other method of death you prefer.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jun 20, 2019)

It definitely IS a disorder, but just because it is doesn't mean it's excusable behavior or something to tolerate or accept, like being a psychopath. 

The term mental illness is a better to use though, since disorder is usually used for something like ADHD. Although the best term is sick fuck.


----------



## WingsOfDepression (Jun 20, 2019)

I have SOCD. But POCD is just plain re.tarded.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes there are people with OCD who compulsively download child pornography, there was a story I read a while back on it about a young man who turned himself in to the police and begged for help because he couldn't stop himself. It's possible to compulsively collect all sorts of things and have intrusive thoughts on several kinds of subjects. 

Like anything else though it requires more research and a medical diagnosis. People who self diagnose are more often than not liars looking for an excuse for how they live.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> It's obviously a disorder, it's just that we shouldn't let that make us give them more trust than they deserve. Which is none.





Uncanny Valley said:


> It's as real as the bullets I put in their heads :3





Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Don't care either way. I'd be reticent to even have the conversation because that only draws attention away from the question which is; castration or death?





GeneralFriendliness said:


> We are officially at Threat Level *H**ON**K*. We have reached Max-Clown World status. Next up is the giant honking meteor pie that will destroy us all.


Since some of you don't seem to understand what POCD _is_, to clarify:
-Pedophiles are people who are sexually aroused by prepubescent children.
-Someone with POCD has no sexual attraction to children, but has uncontrollable, obsessive thoughts that they are going to sexually harm a child.  This is in a kind with other forms of "scrupulous" OCD, which are forms of OCD dominated by uncontrollable obsessive thoughts about oneself potentially engaging in antisocial behavior (such as rape, murder, exposing oneself in public) or of oneself being evil, often leading to the person going to extreme lengths to avoid what they perceive as the risk of them doing these things or to punish oneself for their "sins".
In the case of people with POCD, they will generally avoid any situation that would possibly put them in even tangential contact with a child (in some cases evolving into agoraphobic behavior out of the irrational fear that, just walking down the street, they'll stumble across a child and immediately rape them).  Attempting to undergo chemical or physical castration, or sometimes castrating themselves, is also common in untreated cases, as well as suicide.
Important to note is that unlike pedophiles, people with POCD show no actual signs of planning to harm children (on the contrary, as stated above they will go to extreme lengths to avoid children), and their obsessive thoughts respond as normal to therapy and medication typically used to treat OCD, while pedophiles are essentially incurable.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Since some of you don't seem to understand what POCD _is_, to clarify:
> -Pedophiles are people who are sexually aroused by prepubescent children.
> -Someone with POCD has no sexual attraction to children, but has uncontrollable, obsessive thoughts that they are going to sexually harm a child.  This is in a kind with other forms of "scrupulous" OCD, which are forms of OCD dominated by uncontrollable obsessive thoughts about oneself potentially engaging in antisocial behavior (such as rape, murder, exposing oneself in public) or of oneself being evil, often leading to the person going to extreme lengths to avoid what they perceive as the risk of them doing these things or to punish oneself for their "sins".
> In the case of people with POCD, they will generally avoid any situation that would possibly put them in even tangential contact with a child (in some cases evolving into agoraphobic behavior out of the irrational fear that, just walking down the street, they'll stumble across a child and immediately rape them).  Attempting to undergo chemical or physical castration, or sometimes castrating themselves, is also common in untreated cases, as well as suicide.
> Important to note is that unlike pedophiles, people with POCD show no actual signs of planning to harm children (on the contrary, as stated above they will go to extreme lengths to avoid children), and their obsessive thoughts respond as normal to therapy and medication typically used to treat OCD, while pedophiles are essentially incurable.



Then I revise my argument:

I don't need a Jewdoctor to tell me that a dude who compulsively, unwillingly thinks about molesting children, who has fearful delusions he will do that, has a disorder. He's obviously a lunatic.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> -snip-


Okay thanks for the clarification. We can still kill actual pedos though, right? After they've been convicted for chomosexuality, of course.

ETA: how many of these people are actually pedophiles, do you think?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Okay thanks for the clarification. We can still kill actual pedos though, right? After they've been convicted for chomosexuality, of course.


I entirely disagree with killing people for uncontrollable externalities, so no.  It is of my opinion that they should be chemically castrated and kept far away from children, however.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I entirely disagree with killing people for uncontrollable externalities, so no.  It is of my opinion that they should be chemically castrated and kept far away from children, however.


Well, being sexually attracted to children might be an uncontrollable 'externality' (confined within the brain of the pedophile, I assume?), but fucking kids isn't uncontrollable, any more than any other rape. That's why they're crimes.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Well, being sexually attracted to children might be an uncontrollable 'externality' (confined within the brain of the pedophile, I assume?), but fucking kids isn't uncontrollable, any more than any other rape. That's why they're crimes.


An externality is anything you cannot control.  A pedophile cannot control their attraction to children, so I believe that killing them for this is immoral and antisocial.  A pedophile that has molested children, on the other hand, has done a grave thing, and while I view every murder as immoral, I recognize the eusocial benefit of murdering convicted pedophiles.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> An externality is anything you cannot control.  A pedophile cannot control their attraction to children, so I believe that killing them for this is immoral and antisocial.  A pedophile that has molested children, on the other hand, has done a grave thing, and while I view every murder as immoral, I recognize the eusocial benefit of murdering convicted pedophiles.


Okay, I don't think any sane people are arguing for the summary execution of suspected pedophiles so we've agreed on something.

Now, how many people afflicted with POCD are _actual _pedophiles?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Okay, I don't think any sane people are arguing for the summary execution of suspected pedophiles so we've agreed on something.
> 
> Now, how many people afflicted with POCD are _actual _pedophiles?


As the definition of POCD precludes an actual history of child sex offenses, none.  This is why I find OP's assertion that POCD is "made-up liberal bullshit" to "legalize pedophilia", created by the Democratic Party, which is apparently "full of pedophiles", to be particularly baffling.  If I were a shadowy cabal of pedophiles wanting to increase public legitimacy for my depravity, I certainly wouldn't create a stringent classification that differentiates my own mental condition from a group of more-sympathetic people who could be confused with me:  I would want to muddy the waters between the two as much as possible.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> As the definition of POCD precludes an actual history of child sex offenses, none...
> 
> ... I certainly wouldn't create a stringent classification that differentiates my own mental condition from a group of more-sympathetic people who could be confused with me: I would want to muddy the waters between the two as much as possible.


To be fair, the juxtaposition of those two statements does muddy the waters somewhat, in my mind. I take it you've education of some sort in this field and I can respect that, but look at it from a layman's perspective for a second;

Unless and until they've offended, they can be diagnosed POCD. If they _do,_ however offend, is the diagnosis lifted? Or changed to some other disorder that excuses their agency in this area? Do they get bonus points for claiming they had uncontrollable, intrusive sexual thoughts about children _before_ offending?

I don't understand the reasoning behind that. I guess I understand why academics might not see how we plebians might be pretty skeptical of any of this, but it'd be nice if they took a second to think about the moral implications of their theories.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I entirely disagree with killing people for uncontrollable externalities, so no.  It is of my opinion that they should be chemically castrated and kept far away from children, however.


Does chemical castration prevent the desire, though?
Because I can imagine somebody who has the desire for sex but not the capacity for it graduating to serial killer status.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 20, 2019)

I think being a pedo is some ingrained disorder, perhaps exacerbated by childhood sexual abuse. I don't think pedos choose to be pedos, they're sick people who need to be humanely warehoused away from society and never given a chance to be a part of it again.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> To be fair, the juxtaposition of those two statements does muddy the waters somewhat, in my mind. I take it you've education of some sort in this field and I can respect that, but look at it from a layman's perspective for a second;
> 
> Unless and until they've offended, they can be diagnosed POCD. If they _do,_ however offend, is the diagnosis lifted? Or changed to some other disorder that excuses their agency in this area? Do they get bonus points for claiming they had uncontrollable, intrusive sexual thoughts about children _before_ offending?
> 
> I don't understand the reasoning behind that. I guess I understand why academics might not see how we plebians might be pretty skeptical of any of this, but it'd be nice if they took a second to think about the moral implications of their theories.


If someone was given a diagnosis of POCD and then offended, that diagnosis would likely be thrown out as a misdiagnosis, and they would be properly labeled as a pedophile.
To clarify: someone with POCD must not only have no history of child sex offenses, but must also have no actual attraction to children.  This is why POCD is so distressing; a pedophile may find the judgement of society or the harm their proclivities can cause to children distressing, but the desire _qua_ desire isn't a cause of distress.  Someone with POCD finds the _very concept _of what they fear they may do to cause distress.
So, as you can see, there _has_ been moral thought put into this, contrary to your intuitions.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> If someone was given a diagnosis of POCD and then offended, that diagnosis would likely be thrown out as a misdiagnosis, and they would be properly labeled as a pedophile.





> To clarify: someone with POCD must not only have no history of child sex offenses, but must also have no actual attraction to children...
> 
> ...Someone with POCD finds the _very concept _of what they fear they may do to cause distress.



And that's verified by asking them, correct?



> So, as you can see, there _has_ been moral thought put into this, contrary to your intuitions.



No, I'm not sure I _can _see that, but morality's a tricky question to begin with so, sure.

Anyways, do you understand how this sort of granularity can and will always escape laymen? It sounds more ridiculous than certain religious proclamations, and is quite a bit less palatable than a lot of them.

Edit: tricky, not 'trick'. My bad. Changed it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> And that's verified by asking them, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I think you are setting a selectively high threshold of skepticism for psychiatry compared to other fields.  I doubt you would suggest that we should throw out all of medicine because misdiagnoses happen and portions of the field are too complex for a layman to understand right off the bat.
2. It's verified by psychiatric examination, which includes interviews, observation, and tests designed to be very difficult to be deceptive on.  Neurological scans can also confirm, these days, as the brain activity of someone with OCD is very distinctive, compared to someone with a paraphilia (paraphilias are hard to detect, but OCD is far easier to spot).
3. If morality is a spook, then why do you care if people put thought into it?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. I think you are setting a selectively high threshold of skepticism for psychiatry compared to other fields.  I doubt you would suggest that we should throw out all of medicine because misdiagnoses happen and portions of the field are too complex for a layman to understand right off the bat.
> 2. It's verified by psychiatric examination, which includes interviews, observation, and tests designed to be very difficult to be deceptive on.  Neurological scans can also confirm, these days, as the brain activity of someone with OCD is very distinctive, compared to someone with a paraphilia (paraphilias are hard to detect, but OCD is far easier to spot).
> 3. If morality is a spook, then why do you care if people put thought into it?


1. Most of this is just assuming my state of mind but I'll address your final point because it's kind of funny; I'm not saying we should disregard it. In fact I find it quite fascinating and think there's definite value in it, what I'm saying is that looking at it from the outside it just seems like shielding monsters.

You can keep explaining it all day and acting like it's the laymen's fault but everybody's a layman about most everything so maybe it ought to be incumbent upon experts to not come across like soulless automatons if they don't want to deal with skepticism from everybody else.

2. So asking them is part of the process, as is watching them act in a controlled environment, etc. Cool, thanks for clearing that up. As for brain scans; maybe paraphilias are hard to detect because they're not a mental disorder?

3. Don't understand the question. Ah, I typoed the word tricky into trick. Fixed it.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 20, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Considering we know much of the Democratic party as well as virpeds are straight up pedophiles, I was wondering - do you think Pedophilia OCD is a bullshit made-up type of OCD by liberals, or a real thing? Can someone be obsessed with thinking they're a pedophile to the point it's in OCD phase, or are they just a pedophile if they feel the need to ask it? Is it just a way to legalize child-diddling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCD can attach itself to literally any thought, there’s people who compulsively jack off because they think doing otherwise will destroy their balls and people who compulsively expose themselves in public because they think it’ll prevent them from becoming a rapist.

OCD is as insane and nonsensical as one could possibly imagine.

Though, just because someone has OCD, doesn’t mean their compulsions are morally right. 

I’m sure some serial killers had parts of their MOs tied to a form of OCD, that doesn’t change the fact that they’re despicable monsters. 

As for the pedo shit, it depends, there’s the sick fucks who actually compulsively download CP and want to fuck kids and then there’s the “pedo paranoia” kind, where they’re most likely not pedos, but still find themselves avoiding children, because their OCD is telling them that being around children will make them want to fuck kids, regardless of how morally reprehensible they may find the thought to be.

OCD is a weird ass disorder and it can affect anyone ranging from a mild-mannered accountant to a depraved serial rapist and can have obsessions and compulsions ranging from minor, unnoticeable shit to vile, nightmarish shit that hurts others.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> 1. Most of this is just assuming my state of mind but I'll address your final point because it's kind of funny; I'm not saying we should disregard it. In fact I find it quite fascinating and think there's definite value in it, what I'm saying is that looking at it from the outside it just seems like shielding monsters.
> 
> You can keep explaining it all day and acting like it's the laymen's fault but everybody's a layman about most everything so maybe it ought to be incumbent upon experts to not come across like soulless automatons if they don't want to deal with skepticism from everybody else.
> 
> ...


1a. I'll admit I did assume aspects of your position based on previous posts: I suspect, however, that you would yield that assuming certain traits in people who show related traits is a useful heuristic?  Please correct me if I'm wrong.
1b. Do you see a medical doctor treating a serial killer who got shot as "shielding a monster"?  How about a court-appointed defense lawyer trying to plead the best case for a serial killer?  It is the civic and moral duty of a psychiatrist to attempt to better the mental health of others, not to be the judge of their behavior.  A doctor treating a meth-head going into cardiac arrest doesn't refuse treatment because the meth-head is a criminal and likely a real POS; instead, they try to save their life.  Likewise, just because someone has compulsions that are viewed as bizzare or taboo by society doesn't mean it's justifiable to refuse them psychiatric help- _especially_ if said help is "please help me with this taboo behavior".
1c. I think most of the apprehension regarding this is more just basic ignorance of mental illness, like, on a 101 level.  In PSY101, the first thing you'd learn about OCD is that it's defined by "obsessive, uncontrollable and disturbing thoughts" (with the rest of the disorder falling out from this: the compulsive counting, symmetry obsessions, etc. are attempts to generate a feeling of internal control through controlling their environment).  Anyone who knew this would be able to conclude that "pedophile OCD" is probably a kind of OCD where the thoughts revolve around pedophila.  
Also, I suspect the medium is interfering a bit here: without faces or body language, everything comes off as more impersonal.
2. Personality disorders are also hard to detect, but I doubt anyone would say BPD isn't a mental disorder.





purpleboy said:


> OCD can attach itself to literally any thought, there’s people who compulsively jack off because they think doing otherwise will destroy their balls and people who compulsively expose themselves in public because they think it’ll prevent them from becoming a rapist.
> 
> OCD is as insane and nonsensical as one could possibly imagine.
> 
> ...


The classic "psychopathic serial killer" is defined with a kind of "perfect storm" of mental issues: antisocial personalities with narcississtic/megalomaniacal tendencies, highly distorted thinking, and obsessive-compulsive behaviors.  OCD itself doesn't make you a serial killer unless you're already a sick fuck.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The classic "psychopathic serial killer" is defined with a kind of "perfect storm" of mental issues: antisocial personalities with narcississtic/megalomaniacal tendencies, highly distorted thinking, and obsessive-compulsive behaviors. OCD itself doesn't make you a serial killer unless you're already a sick fuck.


Exactly, OCD can attach itself to literally any type of person. If it attaches itself to a monster, the thoughts and compulsions are gonna be monstrous, if it attaches itself to a religious nut, the thoughts and compulsions will probably revolve around religion, etc.


----------



## Sevatonius (Jun 20, 2019)

damn I wish I could turn back time by 3 minutes so I could warn myself about clicking onto this thread.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> -snip-


Okay we're just talking at cross-purposes here, now. I'll yield the floor on the psych side as you've been quite gracious and you've got me at a disadvantage besides. I'd be interested in seeing if you have a reply for my other concerns but I'm also tired of the conversation. 

It's been enjoyable, though. Cheers.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jun 20, 2019)

They only cure for them is to nuke them all.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 20, 2019)

Quijibo69 said:


> They only cure for them is to nuke them all.





Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Since some of you don't seem to understand what POCD _is_, to clarify:
> -Pedophiles are people who are sexually aroused by prepubescent children.
> -Someone with POCD has no sexual attraction to children, but has uncontrollable, obsessive thoughts that they are going to sexually harm a child.  This is in a kind with other forms of "scrupulous" OCD, which are forms of OCD dominated by uncontrollable obsessive thoughts about oneself potentially engaging in antisocial behavior (such as rape, murder, exposing oneself in public) or of oneself being evil, often leading to the person going to extreme lengths to avoid what they perceive as the risk of them doing these things or to punish oneself for their "sins".
> In the case of people with POCD, they will generally avoid any situation that would possibly put them in even tangential contact with a child (in some cases evolving into agoraphobic behavior out of the irrational fear that, just walking down the street, they'll stumble across a child and immediately rape them).  Attempting to undergo chemical or physical castration, or sometimes castrating themselves, is also common in untreated cases, as well as suicide.
> Important to note is that unlike pedophiles, people with POCD show no actual signs of planning to harm children (on the contrary, as stated above they will go to extreme lengths to avoid children), and their obsessive thoughts respond as normal to therapy and medication typically used to treat OCD, while pedophiles are essentially incurable.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Jun 21, 2019)

Look no further than to paedo, ree-tarded, abusive, rapist cows such as @Clawshrimpy aka Christopher McGee, @Pissedoffuser and @James Terry Mitchell Jr. They love hurting  children all the time and have no problem implementing themselves.


----------



## queerape (Jun 22, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> As the definition of POCD precludes an actual history of child sex offenses, none.  This is why I find OP's assertion that POCD is "made-up liberal bullshit" to "legalize pedophilia", created by the Democratic Party, which is apparently "full of pedophiles", to be particularly baffling.  If I were a shadowy cabal of pedophiles wanting to increase public legitimacy for my depravity, I certainly wouldn't create a stringent classification that differentiates my own mental condition from a group of more-sympathetic people who could be confused with me:  I would want to muddy the waters between the two as much as possible.


A key feature is that the people with the disorder are distressed by it, and want to address it. They have already accepted it cannot be normalized or rationalized, which is why they want to treat it.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 22, 2019)

I feel like the idea of treating pedophilia as a mental disorder is fine to an extent, but I think people need to be realistic about it, and understand that in most cases, you'd have to keep pedophiles under in-patient psychiatric care permanently.  The issue with it is that unlike schizophrenia, or some other mental disorder which may, or may not pose a threat to others, pedophilia almost always will.


----------

